# KA24ET



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

The more I deal with CA18DET and other JDM engines, the more I love the KA24E. I know the JDM turbo engines are way better, but I like the raspy roar of a nice SOCH beast. Don't ask me why, I just _love_ the KA24E. 
So far I've only been able to find T3 manifolds for the KA24E. I would love to get a KA24ET project on the road, but I was looking to do a T2 flange... I've got a 1G DSM turbo setup lying around. 
a) Does anyone know of any T2 flange turbo manifolds for KA24E applications?
b) Does anyone have a KA24ET, or know of anyone who does? I'd love to see it! 
Are there any fellow KA24E lovers out there?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Gladman performance*

Gladmanperformance makes the T3 manifolds I mentioned. I was wondering if it were possible to get a flange or something to put a T25 on there. I've got a couple KA24E's, and I was just wanting to explore options. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i know www.phat-ka.com makes manifolds but thats all i can think of.....i dunno if they make anything for single cam actually...

i dont know if i want to turbo my sohc or swap a dohc and turbo that...

anyways i know theres a couple other forums with ka-et guys. maybe nico has some but thats not the forum im thinking of....


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Gladmanperformance makes the T3 manifolds I mentioned. I was wondering if it were possible to get a flange or something to put a T25 on there. I've got a couple KA24E's, and I was just wanting to explore options. Any input would be much appreciated.


email gladman he could very well make one for the turbo you want if you ask


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*KA24ET people*

The www.phatka-t.com stuff is way too pricey. I was looking in the neighborhood of $1,000, if I want to do a KA24ET project. It's looking like it's way too rich for my blood, and if I embarked on a KA24ET project, I'd want to do it on a rebuilt engine. I guess I'll just stay a KA24E fanatic...
If anyone has a KA24ET, or finds any cool pics/videos/hearsay of one, post it here. Even if you just love the KA24E, you are among friends.


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

I would like to turbo my ka24e-t also but finding parts such as your manifold dilema is not something i want to deal with so dual cam i go :fluffy:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, I think I found a way... SS Autochrome sells T70 turbo kits for the KA24DE for like $750 shipped. I could just buy that, and supplement the GladmanPerformance manifold, I think. Then all I would need is intercooler and fuel pump, I think... What can people tell me about running a T70 on stock ECU?


----------

